# ball python morphs at ont expo



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

well ive been thinking of gettign a bp for my tank but i dont want a norm

so does anybody know prices or approx prices at the ontario expo (missisaga) for ball pythons mainly pastels (small sizes)

i went to the site and saw their was one only on the 18th so though i could ask here to see if anybody went

also was it at big als or somethign cuz it was talking about fish too and on the sign there was a BA logo


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

you can get a pastel male in the U.S. for around $ 100 - $150


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jparker1167 said:


> you can get a pastel male in the U.S. for around $ 100 - $150


well any body know any online stores or stores in NY around buffalo

do you know what a female priece would be (how much more?)
and if a pastel male bred a norm female it would produce as many pastels as a pastel female and norm male correct?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

check this site out

kingsnake.com


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

a guy at my work picked up a pair of small pastel's for $500 at the reptile expo.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

TimmyTeam said:


> a guy at my work picked up a pair of small pastel's for $500 at the reptile expo.


 so im guessing for about 200 for male and 300 for female around there?
any other experiences


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

kingsnake.com is the best site for snakes... period. I love looking at all the morphs- I want to get an albino sooN(now that theyve come down in price) and have always wanted a pie-bald as well....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i dont know why but i dont really like pies at all


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

if you breed a pastel to a normal you should get 50% pastels and 50% normals, but it doesnt always end up like that you could get all pastels or all normals or any combo. go to kingsnake.com and look up breeders


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A friend of mine has a piebald project going on with another person... Should be a good money maker.


----------

